# Too Much Lemon- What To Do?



## Hopz

Lets say, just for arguments' sake, someone was making a savory stew dish, and thought it a good idea to add some lemon. Further suppose there was a slip and too much lemon was added. 
Can anyone think of something to reduce or balance the "lemony" flavor?


----------



## Constance

Gee, Hopz, I don't know. I had the same thing happen to me, and it turned my husband off on lemon, big time. I have to sneak the lemon in when he's not looking.


----------



## Michael in FtW

What you might be able to do to balance the lemon would depend on what kind of stew - and the other ingredients.

If you would care to share the indredients someone might be able to come up with some ideas.


----------



## Poppinfresh

Honestly, unless you've got this stew laced up with filet mignon, leg of lamb or some other expensive meat, it's probably easier to chalk it up to a kitchen mistake, chuck the whole thing and start it over.  You have 2 problems.  It's not just the overpowering lemon taste you've got now, but also all the added acidity you've added to the stew.


----------



## ironchef

The quickest "fix" I can think of would be to add more liquid to the stew, be it stock, water, alcohol, etc. to lessen the acidic flavor, and then thicken it with a slurry or beurre manie. Keep in mind you'll have to readjust all your other seasonings and you'll end up with more than enough sauce but at least you'll have diluted the lemon flavor. Instead of tossing the whole thing, you can just discard the excess sauce.


----------



## amber

I agree with ironchef, and also sugar might help to reduce the sour flavor.


----------



## Jeremy

To fix over flavouring one has to add more of the opposite flavour.  if its too sour, add sweet etc., and vice versa.  unfortunately this doesn't work for salt.  If you have over salted,  you are hooped and will probably have to start over.  there is no real opposite to salt,  you could add more liquid but that will thin out what ever it is you are preparing, and if you reduce the liquid you've just added the salt flavour will return.

thats my two bits
J


----------



## ironchef

Jeremy said:
			
		

> To fix over flavouring one has to add more of the opposite flavour. if its too sour, add sweet etc., and vice versa. unfortunately this doesn't work for salt. If you have over salted, you are hooped and will probably have to start over. there is no real opposite to salt, you could add more liquid but that will thin out what ever it is you are preparing, and if you reduce the liquid you've just added the salt flavour will return.
> 
> thats my two bits
> J


 
That will work in some cases but not all. Adding the opposite flavor sometimes will not cancel both flavors out although it sounds good in theory. Rather, it will drive the flavor in another tangent and make an entirely new sauce/dish. A good example is a basic sweet and sour sauce. You have vinegar which is sour, and sugar which is sweet. Adding equal proportions of each will not neutralize each other. They will instead create an entirely different flavor. That's why if it comes to the point where adding more liquid is the only option, you have to re-season every component in the dish, and then thicken it immediately with either a roux, slurry, beurre manie, etc. That is, if one is intent on saving the dish. In some cases, like poppinfresh suggested, it is better to just dump it and start over.


----------



## Robo410

#1  lemmon juice will disapate a bit with cooking as will any acid (but lemmon zest will get stronger)  and yes you can try to compensate with other component flavors.  

salt...all you can do is add more neutral liquid and neutral veggies (potato, or a bitter green like kale can help "use up" salt.  Legumes like lentils also use up salt, but now you are really changing that stew a lot.  Do not try to boil out, that just concentrates the salt.


----------



## expatgirl

*Too much of a good thing*

I agree with the chefs that it really would depend on what kind of a stew you were making as how to  counter too much lemon---however, on the too salty side believe me you can help to rectify that by adding a  raw potato(s) to the stew, soup, sauce, etc.,  and that will  help to draw out that extra salt.  Also while on the subject of too much of a good thing lettuce leaves will help  absorb extra oil and add flavor to a dish. Sorry about your lemony fresh problem-----nothing is more frustrating  than when a main dish that probably cost a few bucks is ruined by an "innocent" seasoning or flavoring agent.


----------



## GB

expatgirl said:
			
		

> however, on the too salty side believe me you can help to rectify that by adding a  raw potato(s) to the stew, soup, sauce, etc.,  and that will  help to draw out that extra salt.


This is actually an old wives tale that is not really true. Read the article here that explains it.


----------



## expatgirl

*Thank you for the posting*

I read this article with a lot of interest and even researched the author's background--quite impressive.  I'm interested in reading his latest book--any cooking enthusiast would probably  as well.. But I'm going to be hard-headed about the reduction of the salty taste for me  using potatos because I've been there.  Maybe my saltiness taste factor has a lower threshhold as I'm sensitive to it anyway being on a restricted sodium diet to begin with.  Maybe someone who has dumped more salt into their soup wouldn't know the difference at all if they dumped several potatos to  counterbalance it.  But that's what this forum is for.  If not for you, I never would have heard of Robert Wolke.   So  I thank you.


----------



## Ham Hock

A one ounce jigger is worth a gallon jug of cure.


----------



## jennyema

Wolke's 2 Einstein books are very interesting and highly recommended, IMO.  But he isn't the only one to debunk the potato theory.

Potatoes or carrots or pasta or a cellulose sponge will soak up whatever liquid it's put in.  Thus it does absorb some of the salt as well as other things which have been dissolved in the liquid (capsaicin, sugar, citric acid, etc) .  But it doesn't _selectively_ absorb just the salt, capsaicin, sugar, or citric acid.  It just removes some of the flavored liquid. 

You're just as well off removing some of the liquid and replacing it with the same liquid _sans_ the salt.


----------



## GB

Wolke's books are facinating and anyone who loves to read about food should check them out. At times they can be a bit scientific, but don't let that scare you. They are written so anyone can get a lot out of them.

His piece on potatoes and salt is scientifically sound as his tests show so he has proven that the potato will not decrease the concentration of salt, but in the end the only thing that matters is your perception so if you feel it works for you as many people do then continue to do it


----------



## expatgirl

That makes sense that you're better off  just adding more liquid rather than sacrificing flavor--plus you can always add salt-free stock.  After my  past fiascos with too much salt in soup I just add half of what the recipe calls for and taste test from there.  Seems to work for me.  Looking forward to reading Wolke's books.


----------

